# How old is your FORTIS.. Let's fine a papa of all FORTIS



## raggyboy

Guys... Show all your FORTIS + the age ... Let's find the father of all FORTIS. Don't hesitate to show even if your FORTIS is 1 day old. This is just to show how old your FORTIS is.


----------



## subkrawler

raggyboy said:


> Guys... Show all your FORTIS + the age ... Let's find the father of all FORTIS.


This is my oldest, a 1973 Marinemaster.......


----------



## raggyboy

subkrawler said:


> This is my oldest, a 1973 Marinemaster.......


God this one is older than me o|


----------



## whifferdill

The year I was born! Crazy cool watch you have there Subkrawler!

Mine's 2002 and has the Tritium coating ( T SWISS MADE T ).


----------



## p3l3r

raggyboy said:


> God this one is older than me o|


holly....this is really old...


----------



## subkrawler

whifferdill said:


> The year I was born! Crazy cool watch you have there Subkrawler!
> 
> Mine's 2002 and has the Tritium coating ( T SWISS MADE T ).


Glad you guys like the Marinemaster.:-! I loved it so much, that's why I had to find the 90th Anniversary edition.

So, is that it? Are there not any out there older than 1973?


----------



## Janne

I got one, unknown age! :-!


----------



## Patro

Janne, that thing is pretty old I think! subkrawler, yours is the same age I am also. 73 was a good year I hear. :-d

Mine Fortis is one month old.


----------



## MikeLindsey

My Fortis was just born!


----------



## drgav

My 1970's Fortis Maxi-Flipper, more info about this watch will be greatly appreciated, this is a recent ebay purchase i made.


----------



## GeoffD

That's part of the problem with older Fortis, it's very difficult to get an exact age. My oldest so far is this "Spaceleader". Any one got a guess on an approximate age?


----------



## tinknocker

My Dad gave me this about 6 months ago. It was sitting in a box with other old watches that he's had over time.
I've searched and can't find it anywhere.
The crown is broken off, so I need to open it. Maybe it will tell me more.


----------



## timo455

Hi guys, this is my Fortis given to me by a dear old friend who's passed on. Can anyone pinpoint the year of make ?https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...a&attid=0.1&disp=thd&realattid=f_h01vq5rn0&zw


----------



## whifferdill

Wow - that's beautiful! Gotta be the papa


----------



## ramairthree

My guess is 1960s,
any info on how to date appreciated


----------



## KBK Racing

View attachment 724204

It was my grandfathers watch. It was full of scratches and dirt so today I "restorated" it a bit. I polisched the glass and most of the schratches are gone. En removed the dirt. It still works perfectly...

How old is this thing?


----------



## malazan

Any idea how old this watch ?



























it was my grandpa too


----------

